
Impossible Burger now impossibly close to the real thing - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63FHZy_7-qs
======
Latteland
I want to buy these now. I suppose they don't let you buy and cook it at home
because it's got a fragile or difficult process to end up with something that
looks like a burger.

